# Mafia Networks



## bam2k9 (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Willkommen bei Mafia Networks

Sei einer der Ersten bei Mafia Networks und kämpfe um den Titel des größten Mafiabosses der Welt!

Features:

-	Klaue Autos
-	begehe Verbrechen
-	Verschaffe dir Prostituierte und lasse sie für dich arbeiten
-	werde Präsident oder ermorde andere Präsidenten
-	gründe eine Familie und führe Krieg gegen andere Familien
- 	Spiele im Online Casino um deine Kohle oder kauf dir das Casino wenn du genug Geld hast
-	Treibe Sport um dich Fit zu halten
-	erledige Missionen um so Rang für Rang an die Spitze zu kommen

Jeden Sonntag große Jackpottverlosung

Das und noch viel mehr erwartet dich bei Mafia Networks

Neugierig geworden? 
Dann melde dich Jetzt Kostenlos* an

Mafia Networks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*	Bei Mafia Networks fallen keine Kosten an. Auch die Währung der sogenannten Credits die man per SMS, Telefon oder Kreditkarte bestellen kann, sind nicht notwendig um das 		Spiel uneingeschränkt zu Spielen. Es ergeben sich im laufe des Spiels immer wieder möglichkeiten Credits zu verdienen ohne reales Geld ausgeben zu müssen.


----------

